# Better late than never, right?



## Brekke

So, long introduction as to why I'm here. I was lucky enough to grow up home schooled in the mountains, with 4 ski resorts within a few hours of me. Not only was I home schooled, but my mom was a paramedic and frequently worked with ski patrol at Wolf Creek, so I got to enjoy a lot of time on the mountain for free - however, I grew up skiing. I'd get to ski several times a week, and got very good at it and enjoyed it. I was also an avid kayaker and rafter. One of my three brothers picked up snowboarding, the hard way - my cousins hooked him up with a board and taught him some basics, took him up a chairlift, told him to figure out how to get down and left him. He actually fell in love and did well with it. I really wanted to learn as well, granted not that way. 

So since then I have moved to the desert, though I'm still within 2 hours of several resorts. I can't stand being single and this close to a mountain without being able to enjoy it, so I'm going for it. I've been going to college and working hard for the past decade, so I haven't been on a hill in a long time. Recently I came to realize that I'm 32 and I still want to snowboard, so I've decided that this winter I will be taking up snowboarding. I've become addicted more to the idea than the sport right now, scouring YouTube for my fix. I figure I can learn what I can now, and focus on getting the right muscles into the game. 

While I am older and a little bit stiffer than I have been, I'm still confident that I can do this. I've read and heard of successes with starting later, and am hoping to do the same. While I am a little bit heftier than most women at 5' 7" and 183 (30 down over the past 6 months), I'm still very active and healthy, riding mountain bike trails 10-15 miles 4-5 times a week after work, hiking when I get the chance. I've been told that my size and age will keep me from enjoying this, but I'm hoping that's not the case. 

I don't plan to do any park or rough powder (that may change), I simply want to be able to enjoy it with my family. I have been able to talk my other 2 brothers into joining us. I figure that since we're so competitive, it'll be a challenge.

So, am I expecting too much here, or is this a possibility?


----------



## chomps1211

Can't speak to much of the rest of it,... But whomever told you, Your age and size will keep you from enjoying snowboarding? Hasn't the first friggin' clue what they're talking about. 

I'm almost 55, I didn't start snowboarding until I was 50. 6 ft. 195-200 lbs then. 225 now. And I haven't always been fit or active. Snowboarding is about the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!!


Go for it!!


----------



## neni

:welcome: 
Plenty of members here started way later than at your age. My father in law was 50+ when he picked up snowboarding and enjoyed it a lot! 

Invest in lessons and protector (most of all helmet, wrist guards and your butt wiĺl be thankful for protection pants) cos you will fall a lot the first days, it's part of the game... don't try to absorb falls with outstreched hands - it's a killer for wrists. Try to ball the hand to a fist when you fall and absorb with the underarms. 

As soon as you get over those first painful days and get a feeling for the edges, the fun begins!


----------



## snowklinger

Brekke said:


> So, long introduction as to why I'm here. I was lucky enough to grow up home schooled in the mountains, with 4 ski resorts within a few hours of me. Not only was I home schooled, but my mom was a paramedic and frequently worked with ski patrol at Wolf Creek, so I got to enjoy a lot of time on the mountain for free - however, I grew up skiing. I'd get to ski several times a week, and got very good at it and enjoyed it. I was also an avid kayaker and rafter. One of my three brothers picked up snowboarding, the hard way - my cousins hooked him up with a board and taught him some basics, took him up a chairlift, told him to figure out how to get down and left him. He actually fell in love and did well with it. I really wanted to learn as well, granted not that way.
> 
> So since then I have moved to the desert, though I'm still within 2 hours of several resorts. I can't stand being single and this close to a mountain without being able to enjoy it, so I'm going for it. I've been going to college and working hard for the past decade, so I haven't been on a hill in a long time. Recently I came to realize that I'm 32 and I still want to snowboard, so I've decided that this winter I will be taking up snowboarding. I've become addicted more to the idea than the sport right now, scouring YouTube for my fix. I figure I can learn what I can now, and focus on getting the right muscles into the game.
> 
> While I am older and a little bit stiffer than I have been, I'm still confident that I can do this. I've read and heard of successes with starting later, and am hoping to do the same. While I am a little bit heftier than most women at 5' 7" and 183 (30 down over the past 6 months), I'm still very active and healthy, riding mountain bike trails 10-15 miles 4-5 times a week after work, hiking when I get the chance. I've been told that my size and age will keep me from enjoying this, but I'm hoping that's not the case.
> 
> I don't plan to do any park or rough powder (that may change), I simply want to be able to enjoy it with my family. I have been able to talk my other 2 brothers into joining us. I figure that since we're so competitive, it'll be a challenge.
> 
> So, am I expecting too much here, or is this a possibility?


Imo the main physical restriction is core and leg strength. Since you are already comfortable in snow gear all of that experience will be a major plus, your muscles already know how edges work.

The learning curve with snowboarding is generally pretty steep yet short, the best way through it is to invest in lessons.


----------



## f00bar

Going into 3rd year, started when I was 42. You'll have no problem!

Here's what I did, and I think it worked out pretty good.

Lesson the first day, obviously. 2nd day spend the first half trying to work more on stuff. 2nd half take a private lesson!

Splurge for the private. You aren't a kid anymore, it'll help immensely and in the scheme of things will be the best money spent.


----------



## Brekke

Thanks for the replies. Great to know I'm not jumping into something I can't do. I'm a pretty determined person once I set my mind to something. I probably wouldn't have paid heed to naysayers anyway, but it's always helpful to hear the positive. 

I make decent money, and living alone and being single helps with the finances. I plan to start after I return from vacation in the end of January. I will have an entire extra week off once I get back, so my intention is to take a second smaller vacation and spend a few days on the mountain. I do plan on lessons for the first few days, perhaps later depending on where I'm at. Falling will be my newest skill. 

Surprisingly falling doesn't scare me, I've done it many times. It's the getting off of the chairlift part that's scary. :happy:


----------



## timmytard

Single eh?:hairy:

I hear Canada's nice whatever time of year that is?:embarrased1:

TT


----------



## f00bar

Chair is daunting, there is no denying it. Your worst falls may even come from them. Just so you know, the falls that hurt the most are the ones where you aren't going fast. You just tend to fall in really clumsy ways when you have little momentum and they tend to be jarring.

Just remember everyone has been there. It'll take a bit but everyone figures it out.


----------



## neni

Brekke said:


> It's the getting off of the chairlift part that's scary. :happy:


Try to avoid old lifts which have no transition (don't slow down at loading/unloading); if your resort also has newer ones with transition rather take those ones first.

The old ones are indeed bit a hassle to get off the first times... Get a seat at the side so you can hop out of the way sideways.


----------



## speedjason

neni said:


> Try to avoid old lifts which have no transition (don't slow down at loading/unloading); if your resort also has newer ones with transition rather take those ones first.
> 
> The old ones are indeed bit a hassle to get off the first times... Get a seat at the side so you can hop out of the way sideways.


At copper and was on several of these. They are fast and don't really slow down when getting off. Gives you some decent speed getting off. Luckly I am good at riding without backfoot strapped in.


----------



## firstx1017

Just like the rest who have posted, I too, started snowboarding at 50. It was my turning 50 goal. I lost 40 pounds prior to learning but still am a healthy size - no Barbie here! lol 

I skied for 3 years prior to snowboarding which helped knowing about the chairlifts, etc. I LOVE snowboarding so much that last year after getting back on skis for one day I said to hell with that - and got back on the snowboard - I have way more fun snowboarding. 

I watched a lot of YouTube videos, snow professors and snowolf videos and had a game plan to learning. I didn't want to take a group class as I felt I would not be able to keep up - my main concern was hoisting myself up while sitting down on the snowboard. I had my hubby rig me up with a "handle" made out of strapping so I can grab that and pull myself up - it is attached to my binding. That has helped tremendously getting up heelside and my step-daughter uses one now also - she learned to snowboard at 34. 

I am also very active - 40-50 mile bike rides, paddleboarding, kayaking, waterskiing, wakeboarding, etc.

Here is the video we made of me learning - it can be done. The time from the beginning of the video till the ending video was about 1 1/2 months as I only boarded for about 2 hours each time. 

Good luck!!
Vicki


----------



## trapper

I started at 30 and it changed my fucking life. Just don't give up if the first few days are rough. It'll be worth it, trust me.


----------



## f00bar

firstx1017 said:


>


Thats great that you have it all chronicaled. Great job.

#1. I was literally cringing on your first 'run' watching the snow slowly build up on your entire downside edge and expecting that face plant that never comes!

#2. That's a heck of a long run out on that first lift for a beginner. A camera just watching that all day would probably win on Americas Funnies Videos.

#3. I'd blame the dude you ran into 

#4. How many different jackets do you have? :hairy:


----------



## larrytbull

firstx1017 said:


> Just like the rest who have posted, I too, started snowboarding at 50. It was my turning 50 goal. I lost 40 pounds prior to learning but still am a healthy size - no Barbie here! lol
> 
> I skied for 3 years prior to snowboarding which helped knowing about the chairlifts, etc. I LOVE snowboarding so much that last year after getting back on skis for one day I said to hell with that - and got back on the snowboard - I have way more fun snowboarding.
> 
> I watched a lot of YouTube videos and snow professors videos and had a game plan to learning. I didn't want to take a group class as I felt I would not be able to keep up - my main concern was hoisting myself up while sitting down on the snowboard. I had my hubby rig me up with a "handle" made out of strapping so I can grab that and pull myself up - it is attached to my binding. That has helped tremendously getting up heelside and my step-daughters uses one now also - she learned to snowboard at 34.
> 
> I am also very active - 40-50 mile bike rides, paddleboarding, kayaking, waterskiing, wakeboarding, etc.
> 
> Here is the video we made of me learning - it can be done. The time from the beginning of the video till the ending video was about 1 1/2 months as I only boarding for about 2 hours each time.
> 
> Good luck!!
> Vicki


just roll over on your tummy and prop yourself up that way


----------



## speedjason

I started at 27 and life has never been the same.
Can't wait for winter to come.


----------



## firstx1017

f00bar said:


> Thats great that you have it all chronicaled. Great job.
> 
> #1. I was literally cringing on your first 'run' watching the snow slowly build up on your entire downside edge and expecting that face plant that never comes!
> 
> #2. That's a heck of a long run out on that first lift for a beginner. A camera just watching that all day would probably win on Americas Funnies Videos.
> 
> #3. I'd blame the dude you ran into
> 
> #4. How many different jackets do you have? :hairy:


#1 - lol - you and the hubby both! lol
#2 - yes, I have always said that the run out on the beginner lifts is worse 
than the other main lifts that serve the rest of the mountain. I tell people if you can exit the beginner lifts at this resort, you will be able to get off ANY chairlift! lol
#3 - he WAS at fault! He was coming down hill to me so I have the right of way - he was to watch out for me. My husband starting yelling obscenities at him and he did finally stop and asked if I was okay. I was the only person on the run, except my husband taping, and he runs into me - go figure!
#4 - I do have a lot of jackets that I buy off Ebay for $20 or under for warm weather, cold weather, etc. We rent a condo for the season and I have a two tiered clothes rack that I hang them on - when we have people over the hubby tells them that the "ski team" is here! lol 

And yes, I can roll over and get up toe side, but when learning it really freaked me out to get up on my toe side and then have to quickly turn around to heelside while going downhill.


----------



## Brekke

So much inspiration here, it's great! I've talked a few of my co-workers into joining me for this adventure, so we will be an entertaining bunch. One of my co-workers has no winter sport experience at all, so he's really excited. Another is an experienced snowboarder. He says he's going to stick the newbies on the 4-man lift together and take bets on who falls first. He even suggested we go in themed costume. lol 

Vicki, that's amazing! You're doing great in such a small period of time. It's also very cool that you recorded your transition. Perhaps I'll do that as well. Watching 4 -5 newbie snowboarders together, especially us, has got to be entertaining. We're older and have a warped sense of humor, especially those of us in healthcare or medicine. It will be fun regardless of how fast we progress, and I'm sure we'll give people a good laugh, and perhaps a bit of profanity too. :chin:

I've been told, due to prices and whatnot, that if I plan to go 5 or more days in the season I should purchase a season pass and my own board. The rentals are expensive, so I do plan on going that route, and am looking at a couple cheaper beginner boards ($200-$400). I don't have any friends to borrow from, and renting more than 4 days would far exceed the cost of a board. I was planning to spend a good deal on good boots and bindings, and sort the board out later. Any recommendations?

I too have watched almost every lesson or how-to video on YouTube, and have a good idea on what to expect and how to progress. It's obviously not set in stone, and I'll go with the instructor, but it helps to get a mental walk-through before hand. The resorts open mid-late November, though I can't technically do anything until end of January, but it has me excited and ready to go. If I have a board by then, I may just use the fresh snowfall to practice my skating and get away with it. I'm definitely stoked about it either way. 

As for the chair lift? We'll see about that. If I remember correctly, there was a lift that gave me trouble even on skis, so I can't imagine it on a snowboard. We'll have to see, I haven't been to that mountain in nearly a decade, so I'm sure they've changed it. 

timmytard - I've always wanted to go to Canada. More snowboarding may just be a good excuse. :happy:


----------



## f00bar

Board and bindings have great prices right now. If you take a look at prior threads you'll see they really start to get into boots as the #1 priority. Make sure they fit. If possible by somewhere you can try them on. If you do order online buy a few sizes, price of shipping back for returns shouldn't be an issue.

The #1 mistake that new riders make is buying boots that are their shoe size, not their real size. So they end up being big. Our whole life we're told if you can feel your toes they are too small. Opposite for riding.

You'll see tons of threads on here where people are amazed that they had the wrong size boots and find out their snowboard boots are 1.5 sizes smaller than their street shoes.

After a season i downgraded an entire size from 9 to 8.


----------



## firstx1017

Sounds like you will do great. I did wear wrist guards, butt pad, knee pads and helmet when learning. I still wear wrist guards and knee pads today. 

We video a lot at our age so that in 20 years we have living proof of the stuff we are doing and can watch the videos and remember the good old days! lol

As for costumes - we have done that. We have worn Turkey Hats on out helmets for Thanksgiving. We dress up as Santa and Mrs. Claus every Xmas Eve. We wear New Year's Hats for New Years. We dress up as Leprechauns for St. Patrick's Day and we are the Easter Bunny and Carrot for Easter - the kids on the mountain love it. We've been doing this for 6 year now.

Here are a few photos.


----------



## firstx1017

I have gone thru many boards when learning. If I had to do it again, and what we did for my stepdaughter, was to get the Rossignol Frenemy board. It is good for learning and you can advance on it. I have tried a total of probably 10 boards that we've bought and sold and this is what I would recommend to someone learning. You can get it on Ebay for $199 free shipping - which is a GREAT PRICE! We paid $399 for it earlier this year so this is a great price. Just my 2 cents. You can get some bindings online for a decent price and I would go to a store to try on boots and find a brand and size that you like and then check around online for prices.

&apos;14 &apos;15 Rossignol Frenemy Magtek Women&apos;s Snowboard 150 cm New | eBay


----------



## Rogue

Hahaa love the video Vicki, takes me back to when I started learning (@25 [not nearly as impressive as 50!]) and I can appreciate how hard it is to start this journey. Falling in love, heels over head, with snowboarding changed my life, like others have said. My favorite love affair. Well done and great inspiration.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Welcome back to the snowy life. U will do fine, you already know about edges, getting on the nose/tips for control and turning (same as in skiing) and reading terrain/snow. As for falling and getting off the chair lift...just search for threads...lots of great tips...basic don't look down...relax and gaze at the horizon. To get familiar with basic maneuvers some wack job did this little tutorial in the basement.


----------



## Brekke

I do plan on purchasing my boots locally, as I'd like to try them on first and make sure that they're the right boot for me, and true to size. I've watched many videos on sizing, and read a lot of helpful information regarding boot sizing. It will be much different than fitting everyday shoes, as I'm not used to having my toes touch the end of my shoe. I just want to make sure I get the right fit before I invest a lot of time and money into them. 

As for the boards and bindings, I may be purchasing those online, though it depends on what the local shop has to offer. I find a greater selection online than I seem to find in the store. I haven't tried any yet, but I'm told many times over to worry more about the boots than the board. 

As for boards, I have quite a selection to narrow down between now and January. I'll definitely consider the Frenemy as well. I have several that I'm currently reviewing. Burton: Genie, Feather and Social. K2: Bright Lite and First Lite. Roxy: SB Fox and Watercolor. Ride: Rapture. I'm not finding much on reviews for some of these boards, and those that do have reviews seem to come from experienced riders, which I suppose is a good thing too, though I'd like a beginners take on them as well. I have a variety, though I was told BTX boards with softer flex are some of the best to learn on?


----------



## Rogue

Brekke said:


> I have a variety, though I was told BTX boards with softer flex are some of the best to learn on?


Check out GNU B-Nice, great board to get started out on and even when you progress you'll still love it.


----------



## ekb18c

f00bar said:


> #1. I was literally cringing on your first 'run' watching the snow slowly build up on your entire downside edge and expecting that face plant that never comes!



OMG I was thinking the same thing..... 

Welcome to the addiction Brekke..


----------



## f00bar

Rogue said:


> Check out GNU B-Nice, great board to get started out on and even when you progress you'll still love it.


Could add the Smart Pickle, Roxy Ally or Sugar Banana to that list also perhaps?

Take a good look at the upper weight ranges on those boards though. You may be hitting the upper range for a lot of womens boards choices. Though it's not like the thing is gonna blow up if you are a smidge out of its range.

That said, nothing inherently wrong with mens boards if it gives you more choices.


----------



## BFBF

great thread! 

I've been around those new to the sport the past few years( 2 girlfriends + brother who were reformed skiers and had never been on a board) and it's awesome to see the stoke of new riders when they link turns the first time.

- Take a lesson so you don't develop bad habits
- Don't overanalyze with forum/video/social media nonsense - just get out and do it.

Progression is fast and beyond worthwhile.

Well done..:jumping1:


----------



## neni

f00bar said:


> That said, nothing inherently wrong with mens boards if it gives you more choices.


Yes, _but_ if you check out men's boards, keep a careful eye on the width of the board. Men's boards are wider than women's. If you have small feet and a too wide board, this will give you unnecessary hard times to turn the board (because if your toes/heels are far away from the edges you loose leverage and it will cost you too much effort to get pressure on the edge)

that said, as a beginner, you can chose a board where you're in the upper range, no problem. You won't yet ride in a way which overstrains the edge (when you progress and later begin to push the board and want to carve, _then_ it's time to get one where you're well in the range)


----------



## Brekke

neni said:


> Yes, _but_ if you check out men's boards, keep a careful eye on the width of the board. Men's boards are wider than women's. If you have small feet and a too wide board, this will give you unnecessary hard times to turn the board (because if your toes/heels are far away from the edges you loose leverage and it will cost you too much effort to get pressure on the edge)
> 
> that said, as a beginner, you can chose a board where you're in the upper range, no problem. You won't yet ride in a way which overstrains the edge (when you progress and later begin to push the board and want to carve, _then_ it's time to get one where you're well in the range)


This is where I get confused, I haven't gotten a clear answer. Yes I am in the upper weight range of most womens boards (over on some), so that doesn't leave me a lot of options if I go by weight. My foot size is about 25.17cm, which is around 8-8.5 in womens sizes, and 7-7.5 in mens sizes, so my feet aren't real big (measured heel against wall, from wall to tip of longest toe). If I go with the bigger board in regards to weight qualifications, the width will be off. Is it better to go with boot or weight?

I was told to go with the longest(highest weight accepted) board and it will work. I'm 5' 7" and some of them will be as tall as I am, if not taller. I don't have the experience or ability to ride a board like that. I know there are other big riders that have managed to work it out.


----------



## f00bar

I think you'd be fine on a 152-4 womens board. You may be pushing the upper end a little bit but as a beginner board it wont matter. They are just recommended weights to try to help guide people. Some companies don't even put an upper range and just say ###-.

I'd probably favor boot size over weight. But to be honest you are beginning and you will learn just fine whichever way you decide. We're talking cm and mm differences here.


----------



## neni

Brekke said:


> This is where I get confused, I haven't gotten a clear answer. Yes I am in the upper weight range of most womens boards (over on some), so that doesn't leave me a lot of options if I go by weight. My foot size is about 25.17cm, which is around 8-8.5 in womens sizes, and 7-7.5 in mens sizes, so my feet aren't real big (measured heel against wall, from wall to tip of longest toe). If I go with the bigger board in regards to weight qualifications, the width will be off. Is it better to go with boot or weight?


You won't find anything _optimal_, but no sweat... You'll have fun also on a non-perfectly suiting board  I've been riding too wide, too long out of range boards ever since. Not optimal, sure... but guess what... I learned to ride nonetheless and had a blast.)

The weight range indicates an estimate, if the board will bend or if the edge will hold "properly" at a certain riders weight. Estimate, cos besides your weight also momentum/speed + timing + muscle power sums up into the force which will a) bend the board (the board needs to bend in a carve to follow a curve... too little force and the board won't bend; extremely too much force and the board can even break) and b) put pressure on the edge (too much force and the edge will slip instead of grip). Reduce the momentum and the weight has not the same impact; add speed and a lower weight has more impact a.s.o.

As you won't yet ride aggressively, lack the speed and technique yet to push to the limits of a board, won't butter n press, so you won't recognize most drawbacks of a not well weight suited board _right now_. (You probably will in future when you progress; maybe you won't; will depebd on the riding style you'll gonna have: e.g. if you "just" enjoy to cruise you may never recognize any drawback... well, until you want to hit pow, but that's a different story anyway )

What you _will_ recognize from the beginning on is if the board is too wide. The wider, the harder to turn. As a beginner, you will struggle with turns first. A too wide board will make your life harder from the first minute on. That's why I wouldn’t try to absolutely stay in the weight range but more importantly stay at a max ~25cm waist width. 

Sure, the closer you get to an optimum the better, but I'd say, right now, it's width > weight. If you find a deck you're interested into and it has an upper range of 10lb less than your weight... no sweat, I'm sure you won't overstrain it any time soon.


----------



## Noreaster

Optimal width > optimal length.


----------



## bksdds

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome back to the snowy life. U will do fine, you already know about edges, getting on the nose/tips for control and turning (same as in skiing) and reading terrain/snow. As for falling and getting off the chair lift...just search for threads...lots of great tips...basic don't look down...relax and gaze at the horizon. To get familiar with basic maneuvers some wack job did this little tutorial in the basement.











I think the guy did a great presentation in the above video. Not intending to diss the guy either when I say this but he reminds me of Droopy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Brekke said:


> This is where I get confused, I haven't gotten a clear answer. Yes I am in the upper weight range of most womens boards (over on some), so that doesn't leave me a lot of options if I go by weight. My foot size is about 25.17cm, which is around 8-8.5 in womens sizes, and 7-7.5 in mens sizes, so my feet aren't real big (measured heel against wall, from wall to tip of longest toe). If I go with the bigger board in regards to weight qualifications, the width will be off. Is it better to go with boot or weight?
> 
> I was told to go with the longest(highest weight accepted) board and it will work. I'm 5' 7" and some of them will be as tall as I am, if not taller. I don't have the experience or ability to ride a board like that. I know there are other big riders that have managed to work it out.


waist width...max 25cm as Neni notes...but it would be better to get it around 24cm. And for length go 150-155 and a bit on the stiffer side of women's boards. I'd steer you to a gnu lady's choice or bpro

btw this thread might be a helpful read

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/144778-small-boot-snowboarders-support-group.html


----------



## ekb18c

bksdds said:


> I think the guy did a great presentation in the above video. Not intending to diss the guy either when I say this but he reminds me of Droopy.


That's wrathfuldeity... As in the poster!


----------



## bksdds

Right on. I like his use of tape for indicating posture while on the board.


----------



## Old-timer

Brekke said:


> This is where I get confused, I haven't gotten a clear answer. Yes I am in the upper weight range of most womens boards (over on some), so that doesn't leave me a lot of options if I go by weight. My foot size is about 25.17cm, which is around 8-8.5 in womens sizes, and 7-7.5 in mens sizes, so my feet aren't real big (measured heel against wall, from wall to tip of longest toe). If I go with the bigger board in regards to weight qualifications, the width will be off. Is it better to go with boot or weight?
> 
> I was told to go with the longest(highest weight accepted) board and it will work. I'm 5' 7" and some of them will be as tall as I am, if not taller. I don't have the experience or ability to ride a board like that. I know there are other big riders that have managed to work it out.


I realize this is an old thread but I enjoyed reading it and it sure made me curious of how everything worked out for you.


----------

